# Info for women with endometriosis...(collapsed lung)



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Last weekend I had a severe and sudden pain in my right rib (it almost felt like I was being stabbed!) but it didn't last long. Ever since, my asthma and breathing have been bothering. I figured it was nothing, but as a precaution, I went to see my doctor on Tuesday. Well, come to find out, I had a 5 to 10% lung collapse! The nurse practioner said this was a small collapse (Pneumothorax) and it would get better on its own, but the meantime, gave me some new asthma meds and steroids. (I go back for chest x-rays and a ECG next week--blood work in progress now). I went to the Internet the next day, and I have found many stories that this could all be connected to endometriosis!!! (I have had two laproscopies for endo in the past). I haven't asked my doctor about the connection yet, but plan to do so next week. (In all likelihood, my Pneumothorax could be related to my asthma.) I know all cases/patients are different but wanted to share a few of these weblinks with you all as an FYI... http://www.amershamhealth.com/medcyclopaed...INVOLVEMENT.asp http://www.obgyn.net/cfm/endo.cfm?ID=5398 http://www.indianchestsociety.org/journal/...racic_endom.htm http://www.rtso.org/netservices/student/papers/pneumo.htm


----------

